# Schwinn Catalogs.



## catfish (Nov 2, 2015)

Enjoy!

http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1893_1940/index.html


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 2, 2015)

These are great, I've referred to these pages many times over the years.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2015)

The Schwinn catalogs have been posted all over the internet but the site Ed posted as well as the Findley site http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm  are the two I frequent most. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like one in the same Shawn but I do agree the Findley scans are great.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 2, 2015)

On both sites I notice there are no '41 catalogs, are those online anywhere? They must have made them....

Darcie


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 2, 2015)

This one is a popular fold out for 41, but I've never seen it scanned. 
eBay item number:261796005800
eBay item number:371476417310


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 2, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> On both sites I notice there are no '41 catalogs, are those online anywhere? They must have made them....
> 
> Darcie





1941 Schwinn Catalog - Vintage Schwinn Bikes


1948 Schwinn Bicycles & Accessories.
Found this book in the early 1980s when I started to collect bikes.
At the back of this book are clip-on paper attachments that the dealer
would receive from Schwinn on a periodic basis of product updates.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2015)

2jakes said:


> 1941 Schwinn Catalog - Vintage Schwinn Bikes




And here too....... http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/index.html


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 2, 2015)

In World War II, Schwinn produced military items, including shells,
ammunition, plane parts,

Schwinn received the Army and Navy “E’ award for Excellence.

Schwinn - Page 15 - Google Books Result


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 2, 2015)

*41*

This is the catalog ye seek.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 2, 2015)

ABC Services said:


> This is the catalog ye seek.




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Instructions-Schematics-Non-Discussion-Thread


----------

